# How to remove the cigarette lighter - 2006 Altima



## shaunchap (Apr 28, 2014)

I've searched around and can't find info on this...

I've been trying to pop out the front panel cigarette lighter (beside the heated seat switches) but it doesn't budge. I just want to replace it. I'm afraid I'll destroy something so I've only applied a bit of leverage.

Do these things just pop out? Will I break something if by jamming a screwdriver head under the lip and prying it open?

Can anyone help me on this?
Thanks!


----------

